# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  joining timber riser to tread, mitre or not?

## paddyjoy

Hi everyone, I would like to get a stairs made with timber treads/risers like the pic below. Do you think it would be risky to have the treads and risers mitre joined rather than doing a butt join like in the pic? I'm worried with a mitre that over time even a small variation in the timber dimensions could cause a noticeable opening? 
Any thoughts?

----------


## phild01

I think it is achievable but I wouldn't trust standard stair construction. If I were to build such a feature I would using extra heavy laminating timbers under the nosing rather than the standard glue blocks used.  I would contact a stair company about this.
BTW, I am not sure that stair would be comfortable to negotiate without the normal overhang.

----------


## paddyjoy

Thanks Phil, to complicate I'm after a floating version of that stairs, so basically something like below but with a closed riser. Definately going to be a massive challenge to get made.

----------


## phild01

Like this

----------


## Gaza

That's kind of stuff we do day in day out, 
I post pics next week of some we did last week of American hard rock maple with miterd returns on both edges of the tread with a veener infil to underside to conceal steel. 
We also have just done American oak with miterd returns to clad a mdf stair   
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## paddyjoy

> Like this

  Yes I would like to do the mitres like that but have the steps much thinner (not as bulky).

----------


## paddyjoy

> That's kind of stuff we do day in day out, 
> I post pics next week of some we did last week of American hard rock maple with miterd returns on both edges of the tread with a veener infil to underside to conceal steel. 
> We also have just done American oak with miterd returns to clad a mdf stair   
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

  Look forward to the pics, have you ever done anything suspended like my second pic?

----------


## METRIX

I know its different, but below are some my mate did in his own house (he's a concretor), very tricky, they look fantastic.

----------


## paddyjoy

> I know its different, but below are some my mate did in his own house (he's a concretor), very tricky, they look fantastic.

  Looks great and really suits the modern style of his place. 
Did he have to put a handrail/balustrade on it?

----------


## Alma

> Looks great and really suits the modern style of his place. 
> Did he have to put a handrail/balustrade on it?

  Balustrade might wreck the look  :Smilie:

----------


## paddyjoy

> Balustrade might wreck the look

  I agree, the regulations (BCA/australian standards etc..) here are so strict it makes it very challenging to do anything that isn't bog standard.

----------

